# Whats your opinion on the .40 sigma (pictures)



## Ranger7489 (Apr 11, 2008)

This is my .40 cal Sigma, Sense i already have a 1911 and 12 gauge remington 870 for home defense. I needed a new one for work that was semi concealable. (i have my concealed carry permit because of my line of work) The clip holds 14-1 in the chamber. I've put about 200 rounds threw it so far at the range an have yet to have a jam or missfire.

Here she is, What do you guys think about the .40cal? Does it have about the same amount of stopping power my 1911 does? Is it reliable? Do you own one?

sorry for the red marks, i blurred out my s/n, please ignore time/date stamps. I never set it on my camera, the pictures were taken today.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Sigmas seem reliable enough. Light to carry compared to a steel 1911. Heavy trigger seems the biggest drawback.

.40 works fine - just like 9mm, .45ACP, .357SIG, etc. I'm a Glock guy and stick to 9mm for my own use.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

For a cheap gun it does the job. My dad has owned one for awhile, and seems to quite reliable, he keeps his in his RV. The .40 is a very effective round, popular in the law enforcement crowd. If you can shoot good it will do its part. After all smith wesson copied a lot of the design from a glock didn't they? Hence the law suit


----------



## Ranger7489 (Apr 11, 2008)

nelskc said:


> For a cheap gun it does the job. My dad has owned one for awhile, and seems to quite reliable, he keeps his in his RV. The .40 is a very effective round, popular in the law enforcement crowd. If you can shoot good it will do its part. After all smith wesson copied a lot of the design from a glock didn't they? Hence the law suit


Thats what i hear, alot of my friends in law enforcement either use the 10mm or .40cal. The main reason i chose the Sigma 40 was the comfurtable grip and the weight of the gun itself. While carrying concealed weight IMO is an issue. If its too heavy it can pull on the back of your pants and make it noticable your packin'. I also noticed the recoil is nearly identical to the 9mm, which makes it comfurtable to shoot.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had one and really liked it. I ended up selling it mainly because I was starting to have a lot of 40's and wanted yo slim down the guns of same caliber thing. I put a ton of ammo through it and liked it so much at the time I sold my Glocks because I stopped shooting them. The trigger is pretty rough at first but they get better over time. One can also put a Wolff striker spring in them and take a little more off of them. I did that to mine and it worked great:smt1099


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I love my Sigma VE 40 cal :smt1099


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Deltaboy1984 said:


> I love my Sigma VE 40 cal :smt1099


+1 on loving my Sigma.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got one about four years ago and I still don't care much for it. I just can't get use to the trigger. I don't even shoot it much anymore. Nothing wrong with the gun it's just me.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice gun!


----------

